
Show HN: Free Keyword Tool Using Google, YouTube, Amazon and Other API Hacks - saturngirl
https://freekeywordtool.net/google-keyword-tool/query/hacker+news
======
saturngirl
Hey guy!

I've been working very hard on this for the last two months, and am excited to
finally launch it. This is a Keyword Tool that uses multiple Suggest APIs to
give you an exhaustive list of relevant keywords that are being searched for,
along with the monthly search volume. You can also search for a combination of
different countries and different languages.

APIs currently supported - Google, YouTube, Bing, Amazon, eBay, Wikipedia,
Yahoo, Yandex and Ask

Most Keyword Tools start off as free, and when they gain a little bit of
traction, they immediately turn off the free service. I wanted to make sure
that my tool remains Free forever and therefore decided to name it such.

I can't wait to hear what you think!

~~~
dteamnallow
sorry i don't really like it, used to ubersuggest.org which is also free

~~~
saturngirl
Thanks for your feedback. Is it an issue with the design?

Ubersuggest is cool - but only shows searches using Google API and also does
not show the search volume.

